# Colpa di Gattuso?No.Colpa nostra.



## Marcex7 (31 Marzo 2019)

Partiamo da questo:Non amo il mister.Non lo amavo quando ha strapazzato l'Atalanta,figuriamoci dopo ieri sera.
Quello che mi chiedo e vi chiedo è che forse ci siamo aspettati troppo da lui.
Non è un allenatore da quarto posto e non ha una rosa da quarto posto(Inter e Roma sono più forti).
Nonostante questo,siamo quarti.
In questo momento Gattuso sta facendo un miracolo sportivo.
Se Gattuso arriva quarto?Miracolo.
Se Gattuso arriva quinto,ci sta.Nel senso che la dimensione di questo Milan è da quinto posto(livello Lazio).
Sono il primo ad essere deluso per la piega che hanno preso gli eventi,ma se ragioniamo con equilibrio e raziocinio Gattuso sta facendo anche troppo.
Sembra paradossale,ma tant'è..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Partiamo da questo:Non amo il mister.Non lo amavo quando ha strapazzato l'Atalanta,figuriamoci dopo ieri sera.
> Quello che mi chiedo e vi chiedo è che forse ci siamo aspettati troppo da lui.
> Non è un allenatore da quarto posto e non ha una rosa da quarto posto(Inter e Roma sono più forti).
> Nonostante questo,siamo quarti.
> ...



Sono in completo disaccordo.
Il gioco e gli schemi offensivi, inesistenti in questo Milan da anni ormai, possono sopperire anche alle carenze che abbiamo come rosa.
Poi secondo me, specie dopo Gennaio, la Roma non ci è affatto superiore (cioè questi vanno in giro con Olsen, Marcano, Fazio, Nzonzi, Cristante, Pastore, Shick ecc) e abbiamo perso un derby in maniera vergognosa con un'Inter disastrata senza Icardi e resuscitato una Roma distrutta dal 7-1 a Firenze.
Quest'anno inoltre le romane e la stessa Inter stanno facendo un campionato sotto tono, l'anno scorso eravamo a distanza siderale dal quarto posto, mentre quest'anno con gli stessi punti (+1) siamo quarti, se non centriamo la qualificazione quest'anno la colpa sarà al 100% di Gattuso.


----------



## evangel33 (31 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Partiamo da questo:Non amo il mister.Non lo amavo quando ha strapazzato l'Atalanta,figuriamoci dopo ieri sera.
> Quello che mi chiedo e vi chiedo è che forse ci siamo aspettati troppo da lui.
> Non è un allenatore da quarto posto e non ha una rosa da quarto posto(Inter e Roma sono più forti).
> Nonostante questo,siamo quarti.
> ...



Non sono d'accordo con te. Per me la rosa è superiore al quarto posto e se la gioca benissimo con Inter, Roma e ci aggiungo anche il Napoli. È il Milan più forte da almeno 5 anni.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (31 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Partiamo da questo:Non amo il mister.Non lo amavo quando ha strapazzato l'Atalanta,figuriamoci dopo ieri sera.
> Quello che mi chiedo e vi chiedo è che forse ci siamo aspettati troppo da lui.
> Non è un allenatore da quarto posto e non ha una rosa da quarto posto(Inter e Roma sono più forti).
> Nonostante questo,siamo quarti.
> ...



Assolutamente in disaccordo 
Gattuso non ha nessun merito per l'attuale e temporaneo 4 posto , trattasi solo di fortuna , impresa di alcuni singoli ,demerito di altre squadre.
Anzi , gattuso ha il demerito di aver perso il 3 posto nel derby e buttando poi nel cesso 6 punti con ieri sera, avrebbe dovuto raddrizzare la squdra gia' dopo la lazio .
Il fatto che per te questa la squadra non sia da 4 posto non significa che si debba giustificare le pessime prestazioni della squadra da oltre 1 anno .


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Partiamo da questo:Non amo il mister.Non lo amavo quando ha strapazzato l'Atalanta,figuriamoci dopo ieri sera.
> Quello che mi chiedo e vi chiedo è che forse ci siamo aspettati troppo da lui.
> Non è un allenatore da quarto posto e non ha una rosa da quarto posto(Inter e Roma sono più forti).
> Nonostante questo,siamo quarti.
> ...



Gattuso a mio avviso é il grande limite di questa squadra che ne ha diversi giocatori di grande qualita. Se questi non rendono e esistono gli 1-2, azioni manovrate, chiare idee di gioco allora la colpa é tutta del allenatore.

Per qualita di rosa ce la giochiamo con Roma e Inter. La Roma ha toppato diversi acquisti e ne risente, l'Inter da un mese é senza Icardi. Cioe...Per qualita siamo li. Il 4. posto non é un miracolo visto i crolli di Lazio, Roma e Inter, anzi c'erano diverse partite per ucciderle, partite puntualmente toppate dal nostro allenatore (un esempio: Vecino tra le linee nel derby, non ci ha capito niente, un Vecino qualsiasi schierato in modo anomalo lo ha fatto perdere le staffe)


----------



## sunburn (31 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono in completo disaccordo.
> Il gioco e gli schemi offensivi, inesistenti in questo Milan da anni ormai, possono sopperire anche alle carenze che abbiamo come rosa.
> Poi secondo me, specie dopo Gennaio, la Roma non ci è affatto superiore (cioè questi vanno in giro con Olsen, Marcano, Fazio, Nzonzi, Cristante, Pastore, Shick ecc) e abbiamo perso un derby in maniera vergognosa con un'Inter disastrata senza Icardi e resuscitato una Roma distrutta dal 7-1 a Firenze.
> Quest'anno inoltre le romane e la stessa Inter stanno facendo un campionato sotto tono, l'anno scorso eravamo a distanza siderale dal quarto posto, mentre quest'anno con gli stessi punti (+1) siamo quarti, se non centriamo la qualificazione quest'anno la colpa sarà al 100% di Gattuso.


O le due romane non ci sono superiori o stanno facendo un campionato sottotono. Entrambe le cose non sono compatibili a livello logico: se non ci sono superiori, allora stanno facendo un campionato in linea con le loro potenzialità.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Marzo 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> O le due romane non ci sono superiori o stanno facendo un campionato sottotono. Entrambe le cose non sono compatibili a livello logico: se non ci sono superiori, allora stanno facendo un campionato in linea con le loro potenzialità.



E perchè no? La Lazio l'anno scorso ha fatto la stagione della vita andando ben oltre le proprie capacità, la Roma ha toppato molti acquisti, Dzeko è un anno più vecchio e hanno sbagliato molte partite, stanno facendo una stagione inferiore a quella dell'anno scorso e sulla carta per me si sono indeboliti (via Nainggolan, Strootman, Alisson ecc).
Onestamente non credo che noi siamo così inferiori alla Roma sulla carta, anzi.


----------



## Marcex7 (31 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono in completo disaccordo.
> Il gioco e gli schemi offensivi, inesistenti in questo Milan da anni ormai, possono sopperire anche alle carenze che abbiamo come rosa.
> Poi secondo me, specie dopo Gennaio, la Roma non ci è affatto superiore (cioè questi vanno in giro con Olsen, Marcano, Fazio, Nzonzi, Cristante, Pastore, Shick ecc) e abbiamo perso un derby in maniera vergognosa con un'Inter disastrata senza Icardi e resuscitato una Roma distrutta dal 7-1 a Firenze.
> Quest'anno inoltre le romane e la stessa Inter stanno facendo un campionato sotto tono, l'anno scorso eravamo a distanza siderale dal quarto posto, mentre quest'anno con gli stessi punti (+1) siamo quarti, se non centriamo la qualificazione quest'anno la colpa sarà al 100% di Gattuso.



Stiamo lottando per il quarto posto giusto?Lottare non significa arrivare quarti.
A inizio stagione la Roma e l'Inter erano davanti.
Non ragionare solo sugli effettivi però:Tutto il Milan non ha l'esperienza internazionale di Pastore e nei momenti "cruciali" questo conta.Poi la Roma ha tanti anni di Cl sulle spalle e questo nei momenti difficili fa la differenza.
Sul gioci espresso dalla squadra concordo con te


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Stiamo lottando per il quarto posto giusto?Lottare non significa arrivare quarti.
> A inizio stagione la Roma e l'Inter erano davanti.
> Non ragionare solo sugli effettivi però:Tutto il Milan non ha l'esperienza internazionale di Pastore e nei momenti "cruciali" questo conta.Poi la Roma ha tanti anni di Cl sulle spalle e questo nei momenti difficili fa la differenza.
> Sul gioci espresso dalla squadra concordo con te



Fidati hai citato Pastore che se abitassi a Roma non l'avresti fatto.
Pastore qua viene insultato e spernacchiato dai romanisti come ai tempi di Loria o Julio Baptista.


----------



## Marcex7 (31 Marzo 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo con te. Per me la rosa è superiore al quarto posto e se la gioca benissimo con Inter, Roma e ci aggiungo anche il Napoli. È il Milan più forte da almeno 5 anni.



Ma ce la stiamo giocando infatti.
Sicuro che una Roma in pianta stabile in Cl, e un Inter con un gruppo più rodato siano inferiori a questo Milan?
Il calcio come tu ben sai,non è fatto solo di qualità individuali.


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Marzo 2019)

Colpa assolutamente di Gattuso non nostra.
Un'allenatore d'esperienza con questa rosa non disputerebbe partite così brutte aspettando invenzioni odi Higuain prima, Piatek ora, Suso ogni tanto....
Abbiamo perso o pareggiato contro le ultime in classifica e contro l'Inter senza Icardi nel suo momento più disastrato possibile degli ultimi 3 anni. E non si vince un derby da non so nemmeno quanto!

Gattuso da sempre non l'ho trovato pronto e ora più che mai mi autoquoto, da mandare via in ogni caso!
Qui c'è gente che sfotte Gasperini se pareggia o perde contro una Fiorentina qualsiasi ma Gattuso è comunque un'unghia a confronto. Persino Seedorf aveva fatto meglio con la squadra che aveva


----------



## Marcex7 (31 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Fidati hai citato Pastore che se abitassi a Roma non l'avresti fatto.
> Pastore qua viene insultato e spernacchiato dai romanisti come ai tempi di Loria o Julio Baptista.



Ho preso Pastore come esempio per esprimere il concetto che il calcio è fatto anche di sfumature:Esperienza,gestione dei momenti no ecc ecc


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Partiamo da questo:Non amo il mister.Non lo amavo quando ha strapazzato l'Atalanta,figuriamoci dopo ieri sera.
> Quello che mi chiedo e vi chiedo è che forse ci siamo aspettati troppo da lui.
> Non è un allenatore da quarto posto e non ha una rosa da quarto posto(Inter e Roma sono più forti).
> Nonostante questo,siamo quarti.
> ...



cambia pusher


----------



## Marcex7 (31 Marzo 2019)

Siamo da 6 anni fuori dalla Cl.
Abbiamo un allenatore senza esperienza che si trova a guidare una squadra che vale quarto o quinto posto.
Vogliamo che arrivi quarto e nonostante tutto che giochi bene.
Vogliamo fare le nozze con i fichi secchi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono in completo disaccordo.
> Il gioco e gli schemi offensivi, inesistenti in questo Milan da anni ormai, possono sopperire anche alle carenze che abbiamo come rosa.
> Poi secondo me, specie dopo Gennaio, la Roma non ci è affatto superiore (cioè questi vanno in giro con Olsen, Marcano, Fazio, Nzonzi, Cristante, Pastore, Shick ecc) e abbiamo perso un derby in maniera vergognosa con un'Inter disastrata senza Icardi *e resuscitato una Roma distrutta dal 7-1 a Firenze.*
> Quest'anno inoltre le romane e la stessa Inter stanno facendo un campionato sotto tono, l'anno scorso eravamo a distanza siderale dal quarto posto, mentre quest'anno con gli stessi punti (+1) siamo quarti, se non centriamo la qualificazione quest'anno la colpa sarà al 100% di Gattuso.



non sei l'unico che lo scrive 
ma pure io non sono d'accordo su quello che sostenete 
contro la Roma non c'hanno chiamato 1 rigore solare 
e non hanno dato 1 rosso netto 

quindi vi faccio questa domanda
chi è che ha resuscitato chi? 
non mi sembra che sia il Milan


----------



## Zenos (31 Marzo 2019)

Ma basta basta. Davvero non se ne può più. In 15 mesi non ho visto una verticalizzazione,una sovrapposizione,mezzo schema.Non vi sono bastate le magre figure contro Frosinone,olimpiacoso,Bologna,Fiorentina,dudelange,Empoli, Cagliari i derby persi. Il Milan merita molto di più di quella pianta messa in panchina da Mirabelli.


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Partiamo da questo:Non amo il mister.Non lo amavo quando ha strapazzato l'Atalanta,figuriamoci dopo ieri sera.
> Quello che mi chiedo e vi chiedo è che forse ci siamo aspettati troppo da lui.
> Non è un allenatore da quarto posto e non ha una rosa da quarto posto(Inter e Roma sono più forti).
> Nonostante questo,siamo quarti.
> ...



Un punto in più rispetto allo scorso anno e parlate di miracolo sportivo.
Il ricordo di Gattuso giocatore vi ha completamente offuscato il cervello!
Ve ne siete accorti o no che siamo 4 perché la Roma perde con la Spal, pareggia col Chievo, perde col Bologna e via dicendo?
Ve ne siete accorti che siamo 4 perché la Lazio ha perso un sacco Di punti con le piccole?
Miracolo sportivo, come no


----------



## mabadi (31 Marzo 2019)

Come mai arrivano i giocatori e fanno gol dopo un poi si perdono?
vano in nazionale e segano e da noi no?


----------



## Marcex7 (31 Marzo 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Gattuso a mio avviso é il grande limite di questa squadra che ne ha diversi giocatori di grande qualita. Se questi non rendono e esistono gli 1-2, azioni manovrate, chiare idee di gioco allora la colpa é tutta del allenatore.
> 
> Per qualita di rosa ce la giochiamo con Roma e Inter. La Roma ha toppato diversi acquisti e ne risente, l'Inter da un mese é senza Icardi. Cioe...Per qualita siamo li. Il 4. posto non é un miracolo visto i crolli di Lazio, Roma e Inter, anzi c'erano diverse partite per ucciderle, partite puntualmente toppate dal nostro allenatore (un esempio: Vecino tra le linee nel derby, non ci ha capito niente, un Vecino qualsiasi schierato in modo anomalo lo ha fatto perdere le staffe)



Il tuo esempio(giustissimo) di Vecino nel derby è azzeccato.Però ti devi anche ricordare il 3-1 su mister "Gasperson" che qui dentro pare sia profeta in terra.
Ma ripeto,a me Gattuso NON piace.
Detto questo,a Settembre chi se lo immaginava quarto a 9 giornate dalla fine?
La mia discussione è su questo.Non è che siamo troppo esigenti?Perchè chiediamo a gran voce il quarto posto ad un allenatore che ha zero esperienza?


----------



## sunburn (31 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E perchè no? La Lazio l'anno scorso ha fatto la stagione della vita andando ben oltre le proprie capacità, la Roma ha toppato molti acquisti, Dzeko è un anno più vecchio e hanno sbagliato molte partite, stanno facendo una stagione inferiore a quella dell'anno scorso e sulla carta per me si sono indeboliti (via Nainggolan, Strootman, Alisson ecc).
> Onestamente non credo che noi siamo così inferiori alla Roma sulla carta, anzi.



Perché se dici che non sono più forti di noi, allora è normale che siano dietro di noi. Ne segue che il loro rendimento è in linea con il loro valore, quindi non sottotono. È logica, eh.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Marzo 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perché se dici che non sono più forti di noi, allora è normale che siano dietro di noi. Ne segue che il loro rendimento è in linea con il loro valore, quindi non sottotono. È logica, eh.



Logica che non esiste nel calcio, la Roma è più forte dell'Atalanta eppure è sotto in classifica, l'anno scorso la Lazio ha quasi sfiorato la Champions giocando con Marusic, Basta e Wallace.


----------



## sipno (31 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Partiamo da questo:Non amo il mister.Non lo amavo quando ha strapazzato l'Atalanta,figuriamoci dopo ieri sera.
> Quello che mi chiedo e vi chiedo è che forse ci siamo aspettati troppo da lui.
> Non è un allenatore da quarto posto e non ha una rosa da quarto posto(Inter e Roma sono più forti).
> Nonostante questo,siamo quarti.
> ...



Per me abbiamo una Rosa da 2° o 3° posto.
Ma capisco che Gattuso mostra i giocatori per più scarsi di quel che sono.
L'esempio che l'hai con paqueta ridotto a fare l'incontrista.

Il vero problema è Gattuso


----------



## sipno (31 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Il tuo esempio(giustissimo) di Vecino nel derby è azzeccato.Però ti devi anche ricordare il 3-1 su mister "Gasperson" che qui dentro pare sia profeta in terra.
> Ma ripeto,a me Gattuso NON piace.
> Detto questo,a Settembre chi se lo immaginava quarto a 9 giornate dalla fine?
> La mia discussione è su questo.Non è che siamo troppo esigenti?Perchè chiediamo a gran voce il quarto posto ad un allenatore che ha zero esperienza?



Per la squadra che abbiamo io abbozzavo un terzo posto.
Il punteggio che abbiamo invece, solo un anno fa ci sbatteva al sesto posto quindi se siamo quarti è per grazia divina e non meriti nostrani.
1 punto in più di un campionato reputato quasi disastroso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Per la squadra che abbiamo io abbozzavo un terzo posto.
> Il punteggio che abbiamo invece, solo un anno fa ci sbatteva al sesto posto quindi se siamo quarti è per grazia divina e non meriti nostrani.
> 1 punto in più di un campionato reputato quasi disastroso.




In realtà pare che siano gli stessi identici punti dell'anno scorso. Un altro utente ha guardato la vecchia classifica e forse non c'è manco sto +1. Sarebbe il massimo proprio.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Partiamo da questo:Non amo il mister.Non lo amavo quando ha strapazzato l'Atalanta,figuriamoci dopo ieri sera.
> Quello che mi chiedo e vi chiedo è che forse ci siamo aspettati troppo da lui.
> Non è un allenatore da quarto posto e non ha una rosa da quarto posto(Inter e Roma sono più forti).
> Nonostante questo,siamo quarti.
> ...



Basta vincere con le piccole e fare qualche punto con le grandi per giocarsela per il quarto posto.
Un pò come fece l'inter lo scorso anno che nei big match collezionava 0-0 in serie.


----------



## sipno (31 Marzo 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà pare che siano gli stessi identici punti dell'anno scorso. Un altro utente ha guardato la vecchia classifica e forse non c'è manco sto +1. Sarebbe il massimo proprio.



Ho controllato! Lo scorso anno erano 51 punti!

Vergogna!


----------



## Mauricio (31 Marzo 2019)

Vedo che molti prendono ad esempio l’anno scorso e dicono che il Milan è quarto solo per il crollo delle romane. Forse bisognerebbe un attimo allargare gli orizzonti e vedere che l’anno scorso è stato anomalo e la quarta ha meno punti normalmente. Attualmente il Milan è proiettato per chiudere a 67, che storicamente è il punteggio medio della quarta. Pura e semplice matematica. Poi che non si voglia Gattuso è un altro discorso, ma è palesemente falso dire che è quarto solo per demeriti altrui perchè l’anno scorso la media punti era fuori dai valori storici. 

Ora sarò bollato nella fazione pro Gattuso a vita, ma non importa, guardo i numeri e basta


----------



## Mauricio (31 Marzo 2019)

Per i più pigri ecco i punti del quarto posto negli ultimi 10 anni:

2009: 67
2010: 67
2011: 62
2012: 70
2013: 65
2014: 64
2015: 67
2016: 72
2017: 72
2018: 72

Media: 68 punti.
Proiezione attuale come detto 67, quindi direi sostanzialmente in linea.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2019)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Per i più pigri ecco i punti del quarto posto negli ultimi 10 anni:
> 
> 2009: 67
> 2010: 67
> ...



Ma pensa un pò 

Grazie [MENTION=4163]Mauricio[/MENTION]

Non hai idea della fatica che sto facendo a far capire quanto è assurda la teoria che siamo quarti solo perchè le altre squadre stanno facendo male, guarda che è una roba pazzesca.

E poi oh... non accettano critiche.. ti insultano pure 

A volte pare di vivere dentro scherzi a parte o quel film là... the truman show.

Oltretutto, tu hai analizzato gli ultimi 10 anni, ma se vai indietro ancora ( non farlo, vai a berti una birra che è meglio) , vedresti che quanto hai detto è successo più marcatamente ancora.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Marzo 2019)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Per i più pigri ecco i punti del quarto posto negli ultimi 10 anni:
> 
> 2009: 67
> 2010: 67
> ...



la qualità è andata calando e la media 4o posto crescendo. non è corretto fare la media su così tanti anni.

questoè un anniìo anomalo perchè le aspiranti 4e fanno tutte pena


----------



## sipno (31 Marzo 2019)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Per i più pigri ecco i punti del quarto posto negli ultimi 10 anni:
> 
> 2009: 67
> 2010: 67
> ...



In media per arrivare quinti.

Abbiamo gli stessi punti dello scorso anno quando abbiamo chiuso a 64


----------



## Djici (31 Marzo 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma pensa un pò
> 
> Grazie [MENTION=4163]Mauricio[/MENTION]
> 
> ...



Non ha senso ne andare piu indietro e nemmeno fare il confronto con questi ultimi dieci anni.
La tendenza attuale la da gli ultimi 3-4 anni. Anzi, forse e pure troppo.

Se poi la tendenza che diceva che ci volevano piu o meno 72 punti sta cambiando lo sapremo solo tra 2-3 anni.
Fare un confronto con campionati di 10 anni fa e ridicolo.
Sono almeno 2 intere ere geologiche che sono passate.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (31 Marzo 2019)

L'unico miracolo sportivo lo sta facendo Piatek, che riesce a segnare nonostante il "gioco" (chiamiamolo così) imposto da quel cesso di allenatore che abbiamo in panchina...


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (31 Marzo 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ho controllato! Lo scorso anno erano 51 punti!
> 
> Vergogna!



Giusto per giocare: 50 o 51 cambia poco.
L'anno scorso dopo 29 partite *giocate* avevamo 50 punti. Abbiamo giocato la 29a partita alla 30a giornata (sconfitta con la Juve), visto che il derby era stato rinviato.
Se invece si considera il punteggio alla 29a giornata, incluso il derby poi recuperato (e pareggiato), i punti erano 51.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Marzo 2019)

Io dico una sola cosa, tanti criticano Suso, Calhanoglu, kessie e rodriguez, che per tanti qui dentro sono il male del milan.. I primi due perché discontinui e che segnano poco, il terzo perché scemo, il quarto perché non dribbla e non crossa.. mettiamoci anche Biglia considerato anche lui una pippa. Senza parlare della panchina... Le persone che criticano questi giocatori sono gli stessi che prentendo un gioco migliore, una squadra più bella più efficace e che considera la squadra da quarto posto... Ma la coerenza?? Se 5 giocatori su 11 sono pippe come pretendere un calcio migliore? Il milan gioca spesso 9/10 contro 11 e secondo alcuni utenti dovremo asfaltare le avversarie... boh.. spiegatemi voi.. o abbiamo una buona squadra o non l'abbiamo.. ma bisogna essere coerenti. Se metà squadra fa schifo, normale che il giocho faccia schifo..


----------



## Zenos (31 Marzo 2019)

Eh ma gli infortuni
Eh ma siamo in EL,CI e 3
Eh ma siamo 3
Eh ma siamo 4
Eh ma abbiano un punto in più della media Champions negli ultimi 35 anni.
Che pena,non so se ridere o se piangere.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (31 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Partiamo da questo:Non amo il mister.Non lo amavo quando ha strapazzato l'Atalanta,figuriamoci dopo ieri sera.
> Quello che mi chiedo e vi chiedo è che forse ci siamo aspettati troppo da lui.
> Non è un allenatore da quarto posto e non ha una rosa da quarto posto(Inter e Roma sono più forti).
> Nonostante questo,siamo quarti.
> ...



Ma come fai a dire colpa nostra? ..la squadra non ha uno straccio di gioco e senza neanche
un top player alla lunga ne paghi le conseguenze, abbiamo visto partite dove squadre nettamente
più scarse ci hanno portato via punti solo con il gioco di squadra svolto da giocatori non certo superiori
ai nostri, cioè la squadra non ha gioco e a malapena tira in porta 2 volte a partita, di chi è la colpa???


----------



## Mauricio (31 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la qualità è andata calando e la media 4o posto crescendo. non è corretto fare la media su così tanti anni.
> 
> questoè un anniìo anomalo perchè le aspiranti 4e fanno tutte pena



Guarda che è l’esatto opposto. Non è che se per 3 anni è stato 72 punti, sarà sempre il minimo se non di più. Gli anni anomali sono stati quelli a 72 punti. È statistica, pura e semplice



sipno ha scritto:


> In media per arrivare quinti.
> 
> Abbiamo gli stessi punti dello scorso anno quando abbiamo chiuso a 64



Abbiamo gli stessi punti, ti sembra possibile che il quarto posto sarà a 72 punti quest’anno? Farà fatica ad essere il terzo a 70 se va avanti così. 

Il trend non si delinea per 3 anni, e inoltre la media punti per la Champions non potrà sempre crescere.

Fatene una ragione, la quota per il quarto posto sarà sempre 68-70 punti. Alcuni anni sarà 72, altri 66, ma la media è quella.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Marzo 2019)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Guarda che è l’esatto opposto. Non è che se per 3 anni è stato 72 punti, sarà sempre il minimo se non di più. Gli anni anomali sono stati quelli a 72 punti. È statistica, pura e semplice



guarda la statistica la devi fare su un campione sensato. ma va bene così tieniti la tua opinione.

ammettendo che tu abbia ragione, cosa dimostri? non capisco questa tua battaglia


----------



## sipno (31 Marzo 2019)

Ma lo volete tener conto che dallo scorso anno in champions ci si va in 4?

Questa cosa conta tantissimo per la classifica


----------



## Mauricio (31 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda la statistica la devi fare su un campione sensato. ma va bene così tieniti la tua opinione.
> 
> ammettendo che tu abbia ragione, cosa dimostri? non capisco questa tua battaglia



E il campione sensato quanto è? 3 anni così è 72? Oppure 5 con poco più di 69?

La mia non è un’opinione, è statistica. 

Non voglio dimostrare nulla, ma solo far notare che forse, e ripeto forse, Gattuso non è 4 per demeriti altrui, ma è in quella posizione perchè quello che ha tirato fuori dalla squadra, nel bene e nel male, è storicamente da 4 posto, fine.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Marzo 2019)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> E il campione sensato quanto è? 3 anni così è 72? Oppure 5 con poco più di 69?
> 
> La mia non è un’opinione, è statistica.
> 
> Non voglio dimostrare nulla, ma solo far notare che forse, e ripeto forse, Gattuso non è 4 per demeriti altrui, ma è in quella posizione perchè quello che ha tirato fuori dalla squadra, nel bene e nel male, è storicamente da 4 posto, fine.



parli di statistica, ma si capisce che non ne sai, senza offesa.
più vai indietro con gli anni, e più è bassa la quota. questo non lo consideri? qualcosa vorrà dire no!!!

nel 2004, primo campionato a 38 partite, l'udinese era 4a con 62 punti!!

l'innalzamento è dato dal fatto che ci sono 3-4 squadre che finiscono sotto o attorno ai 20-30 punti.
anche la quota salvezza era 40 tempo fa, adesso è molto meno.

la statistica va fatta su un campione sensato, non è come tirare i dadi che esce sempre da 1 a 6. 
dovresti fare una curva tra gli ultimi 15 anni ed accorgerti che mediamente la quota champions è sempre cresciuta e basarti su quel risultato

tu parla pure di statistica ma sei fuori strada. chiunque arriverà 4o quest'anno dovrà ringraziarela poca concorrenza, e se ne accorgerà l'anno prossimo in champions.


----------



## Mauricio (1 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> parli di statistica, ma si capisce che non ne sai, senza offesa.
> più vai indietro con gli anni, e più è bassa la quota. questo non lo consideri? qualcosa vorrà dire no!!!
> 
> nel 2004, primo campionato a 38 partite, l'udinese era 4a con 62 punti!!
> ...



Mi pare che anche nel 2011 la quarta ha fatto 62 punti, eppure erano passati 7 anni dal 2004. È sempre tra il 2010 e 2015 è stata parecchio altalenante, non c’era un chiaro trend.

Negli ultimi 4 anni sembra cresciuta , è vero( a dire il vero però per 3 anni si è stabilizzata, perchè per forza di cose non potrà sempre crescere, sarà sempre nell’intorno di 70), ma quest’anno guarda caso sarà inferiore, e forse nemmeno di poco.

Per l’ultimo trafiletto poi, è l’esatto contrario. A parte Juve e in parte il Napoli, le altre sono più o meno sullo stesso piano, si rubano molti punti e quindi la quota del 4 posto sarà più bassa


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Aprile 2019)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Mi pare che anche nel 2011 la quarta ha fatto 62 punti, eppure erano passati 7 anni dal 2004. È sempre tra il 2010 e 2015 è stata parecchio altalenante, non c’era un chiaro trend.
> 
> Negli ultimi 4 anni sembra cresciuta , è vero( a dire il vero però per 3 anni si è stabilizzata, perchè per forza di cose non potrà sempre crescere, sarà sempre nell’intorno di 70), ma quest’anno guarda caso sarà inferiore, e forse nemmeno di poco.
> 
> Per l’ultimo trafiletto poi, è l’esatto contrario. A parte Juve e in parte il Napoli, le altre sono più o meno sullo stesso piano, si rubano molti punti e quindi la quota del 4 posto sarà più bassa



ma c'è sempre una varianza, ma il trend è abbastanza chiaro ed è dovuto dal livello sempre più scarso della lega. lo stesso vale per la quota salvezza


----------



## Mauricio (1 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma c'è sempre una varianza, ma il trend è abbastanza chiaro ed è dovuto dal livello sempre più scarso della lega. lo stesso vale per la quota salvezza



C’e la varianza, certo. Il trend mica tanto, altrimenti tra qualche anno di troveremo quota champions a 80 punti, che è sostanzialmente impossibile.


----------



## rossonerosud (1 Aprile 2019)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> C’e la varianza, certo. Il trend mica tanto, altrimenti tra qualche anno di troveremo quota champions a 80 punti, che è sostanzialmente impossibile.



benissimo, allora fai una campagna pro-gattuso. spingi a ché gli rinnovino il contratto e augurati che resti tanti anni, come ferguson al manchester. dopodichè a san siro andrete tu e al massimo altre diecimila persone, a vedere questo scempio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Aprile 2019)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> C’e la varianza, certo. Il trend mica tanto, altrimenti tra qualche anno di troveremo quota champions a 80 punti, che è sostanzialmente impossibile.



dipende da come varia la qualità media del campionato, se tornasse a 18 squadre sicuramente calerebbe (media punti a partita ovviamente) ma rimanendo così, se davvero ci sarà una champions a inviti, aumenterà secondo me...


----------



## Mauricio (1 Aprile 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> benissimo, allora fai una campagna pro-gattuso. spingi a ché gli rinnovino il contratto e augurati che resti tanti anni, come ferguson al manchester. dopodichè a san siro andrete tu e al massimo altre diecimila persone, a vedere questo scempio.



Eccoci, lo sapevo che sarei stato additato come pro Gattuso. I numeri sono oggettivi, parlano quelli. Quando i numeri saranno contro, ovvero media punti non da Champions, allora sarà corretto criticare.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dipende da come varia la qualità media del campionato, se tornasse a 18 squadre sicuramente calerebbe (media punti a partita ovviamente) ma rimanendo così, se davvero ci sarà una champions a inviti, aumenterà secondo me...



Io sono pronto a scommettere che non andrà mai oltre questa soglia, ovvero 70 punti +/- 2 punti, con ovviamente qualche evento estremo in positivo o negativo.


----------



## rossonerosud (1 Aprile 2019)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Eccoci, lo sapevo che sarei stato additato come pro Gattuso. I numeri sono oggettivi, parlano quelli. Quando i numeri saranno contro, ovvero media punti non da Champions, allora sarà corretto criticare.



Diversamente da qualcuno, i numeri non sono salami appesi. Va visto come vengono fatti e il contesto in cui vengono fatti. Altrimenti quando non vengono più non se ne riescono a comprendere le ragioni. E' questo che fa una società seria: analisi.


----------



## Mauricio (1 Aprile 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Diversamente da qualcuno, i numeri non sono salami appesi. Va visto come vengono fatti e il contesto in cui vengono fatti. Altrimenti quando non vengono più non se ne riescono a comprendere le ragioni. E' questo che fa una società seria: analisi.



Gattuso non si è qualificato alla Champions? Non mi pare. La media punti è da 4 posto? Si. Potrebbe qualificarsi? Al momento si.

Che senso ha cambiare a 9 giornate dalla fine? 

Vorrei ricordare che il terzo posto, ha una proiezione a 69 punti. Le possibilità ci sono tutte, poi quando a fine stagione si sarà (o non sarà) qualificato, si potranno fare le famose analisi.

Ad ora i numeri sono ancora dalla parte dell’allenatore, questi sono i fatti. Piaccia o non piaccia.


----------



## rossonerosud (1 Aprile 2019)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Gattuso non si è qualificato alla Champions? Non mi pare. La media punti è da 4 posto? Si. Potrebbe qualificarsi? Al momento si.
> 
> Che senso ha cambiare a 9 giornate dalla fine?
> 
> ...


cerco di ripeterlo in modo più chiaro. i numeri non significano nulla se non si capisce come sono stati conseguiti (per la bravura di alcuni singoli) e il contesto in cui sono stati conseguiti (una serie a imbarazzante). questa squadra non gioca, manca del più basilare concetto di organizzazione. ora, se siamo fortunati e i singoli tornano a girare, c'è qualche possibilità di andare in champions. se questo non accaddrà, sarà europa league anche quest'anno. 
altra cosa, l'ho detto circa settemila volte qui dentro: a meno di catastrofi, gattuso deve rimanere fino al termine del campionato. ma per la prossima stagione ci vuole un nuovo allenatore. anzi, un allenatore, perchè gattuso non lo è.


----------



## sipno (1 Aprile 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> cerco di ripeterlo in modo più chiaro. i numeri non significano nulla se non si capisce come sono stati conseguiti (per la bravura di alcuni singoli) e il contesto in cui sono stati conseguiti (una serie a imbarazzante). questa squadra non gioca, manca del più basilare concetto di organizzazione. ora, se siamo fortunati e i singoli tornano a girare, c'è qualche possibilità di andare in champions. se questo non accaddrà, sarà europa league anche quest'anno.
> altra cosa, l'ho detto circa settemila volte qui dentro: a meno di catastrofi, gattuso deve rimanere fino al termine del campionato. ma per la prossima stagione ci vuole un nuovo allenatore. anzi, un allenatore, perchè gattuso non lo è.



Io invece prenderei in considerazione l'ipotesi traghettatore. Gattuso sa già del suo destino e se prima i suoi danni si limitavano all'incapacità di allenare ora tutto si aggrava con il fatto che mostra chiaramente, demotivazione, e preoccupazione.

Questo i giocatori lo percepiscono. 

Io Manderei in panchina chiunque altro, perchè Gattuso è praticamente diventato un Dead man walking.


----------



## rossonerosud (1 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io invece prenderei in considerazione l'ipotesi traghettatore. Gattuso sa già del suo destino e se prima i suoi danni si limitavano all'incapacità di allenare ora tutto si aggrava con il fatto che mostra chiaramente, demotivazione, e preoccupazione.
> 
> Questo i giocatori lo percepiscono.
> 
> Io Manderei in panchina chiunque altro, perchè Gattuso è praticamente diventato un Dead man walking.



be', se fai zero punti tra udinese e juventus... un pensierino a donadoni lo farei...


----------



## PM3 (1 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io invece prenderei in considerazione l'ipotesi traghettatore. Gattuso sa già del suo destino e se prima i suoi danni si limitavano all'incapacità di allenare ora tutto si aggrava con il fatto che mostra chiaramente, demotivazione, e preoccupazione.
> 
> Questo i giocatori lo percepiscono.
> 
> Io Manderei in panchina chiunque altro, perchè Gattuso è praticamente diventato un Dead man walking.



Così facciamo la fine della Roma...


----------



## sipno (1 Aprile 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> be', se fai zero punti tra udinese e juventus... un pensierino a donadoni lo farei...



Con la Juve uno zero lo devi preventivare, quindi già dopo la partita contro l'udinese.

Capisco che mandare un mister nuovo in contro ad una sconfitta quasi certa è un bel rischio, ma mentre se Gattuso passa le cose non cambierebbero di certo, al contrario se un nuovo mister si presenta con una vittoria contro il Ladri gaserebbe la squadra a dismisura e avendo dopo un calendario molto più semplice, potremmo affrontare le cose in scioltezza o quasi.

Il problema è che queste 2 partite le giochiamo in 6 giorni....


----------



## rossonerosud (1 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Così facciamo la fine della Roma...



il problema è che se perdi le prossime due farai comunque la fine della roma. gattuso mollerà perchè sa già che non sarà il prossimo allenatore del milan e i giocatori ne risentiranno. andrà tutto a catafascio. tanto vale cercare un traghettatore / motivatore che in extremis tenti il miracolo. come il pioli delle prime 10 partite all'inter, 2 anni fa.


----------



## PM3 (1 Aprile 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> il problema è che se perdi le prossime due farai comunque la fine della roma. gattuso mollerà perchè sa già che non sarà il prossimo allenatore del milan e i giocatori ne risentiranno. andrà tutto a catafascio. tanto vale cercare un traghettatore / motivatore che in extremis tenti il miracolo. come il pioli delle prime 10 partite all'inter, 2 anni fa.



Se perdiamo o pareggiamo la prossima siamo quasi fuori dalla lotta Champions. Devi fare un miracolo per rientrarci. 
Gattuso che molla non esiste. Può essere scarso quanto volete, ma Gattuso non mollerà mai e farà di tutto per andarsene a testa alta.


----------



## rossonerosud (1 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo o pareggiamo la prossima siamo quasi fuori dalla lotta Champions. Devi fare un miracolo per rientrarci.
> Gattuso che molla non esiste. Può essere scarso quanto volete, ma Gattuso non mollerà mai e farà di tutto per andarsene a testa alta.



c'è un limite a tutto. se continui a perdere e hai tutti contro, puoi essere pure attila ma alla fine molli.


----------



## Masanijey (1 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Con la Juve uno zero lo devi preventivare, quindi già dopo la partita contro l'udinese.
> 
> Capisco che mandare un mister nuovo in contro ad una sconfitta quasi certa è un bel rischio, ma mentre se Gattuso passa le cose non cambierebbero di certo, al contrario s*e un nuovo mister si presenta con una vittoria contro il Ladri gaserebbe la squadra a dismisura e avendo dopo un calendario molto più semplice, potremmo affrontare le cose in scioltezza o quasi.*
> 
> Il problema è che queste 2 partite le giochiamo in 6 giorni....



Qui c'è non c'è veramente idea di dove stia il problema. Non ho mail assistito in quasi 30 anni di Milan ad una crociata senza senso come questa.


----------



## sipno (1 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo o pareggiamo la prossima siamo quasi fuori dalla lotta Champions. Devi fare un miracolo per rientrarci.
> Gattuso che molla non esiste. Può essere scarso quanto volete, ma Gattuso non mollerà mai e farà di tutto per andarsene a testa alta.



Gattuso allenatore non è lo stesso che vedevi nel campo. Ma dico lo sentivi a Dicembre? Miserie miserie miserie.. Sfiduciato, mollo, metteva paura ai suoi tifosi e giocatori.. Poi sono arrivati dei risultati, un po' sculati e si è caricato.
Ma me lo vuoi chiamare uno che non molla? Non scherziamo? E' un budino.
La sua forza in campo sono arrivato a credere che erano i suoi compagni.


----------



## mil77 (1 Aprile 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> be', se fai zero punti tra udinese e juventus... un pensierino a donadoni lo farei...



E Donadoni ti accetta un contratto per 7 partite?


----------



## James Watson (1 Aprile 2019)

Noi continuiamo a farci le pippe Gattuso sì, Gattuso no, la tattica gli schemi offensivi etcetera etc....
Poi ieri sera mi capita di vedere 15 minuti di Inter Lazio e vedo che questi, in confronto a noi, vanno a mille all'ora.
Chiediamoci il perché le altre squadre hanno ritmi molto molto più alti dei nostri.


----------



## Manue (1 Aprile 2019)

Politano è più forte di Suso, Perisic è più forte di Chalanoglu, 
dietro sono più forti, sugli esterni anche....

Io credo che la squadra dell'inter sia composta da giocatori scarsi, ma che sono più forti dei nostri, 
il derby l'ha dimostrato, non solo per gli errori del mister, ma anche proprio come singoli giocatori...

dobbiamo prendere coscienza di questo, altrimenti non capiremo mai il livello dell'attuale Milan...


----------



## rossonerosud (1 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E Donadoni ti accetta un contratto per 7 partite?



perchè no? mica è guardiola


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Aprile 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Partiamo da questo:Non amo il mister.Non lo amavo quando ha strapazzato l'Atalanta,figuriamoci dopo ieri sera.
> Quello che mi chiedo e vi chiedo è che forse ci siamo aspettati troppo da lui.
> Non è un allenatore da quarto posto e non ha una rosa da quarto posto(Inter e Roma sono più forti).
> Nonostante questo,siamo quarti.
> ...



Secondo me come singoli siamo da quarto posto... forse anche terzo pari con l'Inter.
Però siamo male assortiti sia in attacco che a centrocampo, nel senso che non c'è un modulo che esalti tutti i nostri singoli. Oltre a questo il gioco latita.

Per nostra fortuna anche le nostre avversarie hanno problemi.


----------



## sipno (1 Aprile 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Noi continuiamo a farci le pippe Gattuso sì, Gattuso no, la tattica gli schemi offensivi etcetera etc....
> Poi ieri sera mi capita di vedere 15 minuti di Inter Lazio e vedo che questi, in confronto a noi, vanno a mille all'ora.
> Chiediamoci il perché le altre squadre hanno ritmi molto molto più alti dei nostri.



Perché hanno un calcio migliore?
Non corrono a vuoto?
Si allenano meglio?


----------



## sipno (1 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Politano è più forte di Suso, Perisic è più forte di Chalanoglu,
> dietro sono più forti, sugli esterni anche....
> 
> Io credo che la squadra dell'inter sia composta da giocatori scarsi, ma che sono più forti dei nostri,
> ...



Vabbè ma se devi mentire pure a te stesso a sto punto meglio non discutere proprio..
Politano più forte di suso! Mamma mia che coraggio.

Dietro poi... cerrrrtoooo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma se devi mentire pure a te stesso a sto punto meglio non discutere proprio..
> Politano più forte di suso! Mamma mia che coraggio.
> 
> Dietro poi... cerrrrtoooo



Secondo me Politano e Suso sono 2 pippe, idem Perisic e Calhanoglu.
Comunque non vedo grande differenza di rosa tra Inter e Milan, anche se noi abbiamo un centravanti mentre loro al momento no.


----------



## mil77 (1 Aprile 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> perchè no? mica è guardiola



Perche se lo accetta é un pazzo


----------



## sipno (1 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Politano e Suso sono 2 pippe, idem Perisic e Calhanoglu.
> Comunque non vedo grande differenza di rosa tra Inter e Milan, anche se noi abbiamo un centravanti mentre loro al momento no.



Quotone


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Politano e Suso sono 2 pippe, idem Perisic e Calhanoglu.
> Comunque non vedo grande differenza di rosa tra Inter e Milan, anche se noi abbiamo un centravanti mentre loro al momento no.



ad avercela una pippa come perisic, praticamente è quello che andiamo chiedendo da anni: un esterno tutta fascia che vada tranquillamente in doppia cifra

stagione 15/16 7 gol 5 assist

16/17 11 gol 11 assist

17/18 11 gol 11 assist


----------



## Manue (1 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma se devi mentire pure a te stesso a sto punto meglio non discutere proprio..
> Politano più forte di suso! Mamma mia che coraggio.
> 
> Dietro poi... cerrrrtoooo



Ma con te è inutile parlare, 
ho capito che vedi il calcio come nessuno nel mondo, 
per te dovremmo essere secondi in classifica, a giocarcela con la Juve, 
anzi, approfittare della loro champions per vincere il campionato.

Politano è più forte di Suso, salta l'uomo, si sbatte, corre, crea superiorità....
e Politano è scarso eh, quindi pensa a Suso...


----------



## sipno (1 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ad avercela una pippa come perisic, praticamente è quello che andiamo chiedendo da anni: un esterno tutta fascia che vada tranquillamente in doppia cifra
> 
> stagione 15/16 7 gol 5 assist
> 
> ...



Ma se nemmeno Higuain è riuscito a risollevare l'attacco del Milan? Pure Piatek ora sta vivendo un periodo di magra! Uno che butta 3 gol in mezza occasione!

E parli di avere un certo tipo di giocatore? Ma mi fermate a pensare che probabilmente, il modo di giocare che abbiamo ci castra terribilmente? Che manda in tilt determinati giocatori?

Suso, con un vero mister ci va in scioltezza in doppia cifra.

MAgari non si fa la fascia come fa Perisic ma mette in porta i compagni molto meglio.

L'erba del vicino è sempre più verde, quando si cerca di difendere gattuso soprattutto.


RR era un portento in germania e da noi nn vede il fondo del campo... Sarà mai che con Gattuso gli esterni sono ridotti ad un lavoro talmente idiota che non riescono a rendere? Mah, chissà!


----------



## sipno (1 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma con te è inutile parlare,
> ho capito che vedi il calcio come nessuno nel mondo,
> per te dovremmo essere secondi in classifica, a giocarcela con la Juve,
> anzi, approfittare della loro champions per vincere il campionato.
> ...



No no hai ragione tu... sei la bibbia del calcio.. e non solo probabilmente


----------



## Manue (1 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Politano e Suso sono 2 pippe, idem Perisic e Calhanoglu.
> Comunque non vedo grande differenza di rosa tra Inter e Milan, anche se noi abbiamo un centravanti mentre loro al momento no.



Esatto, 
sono scarsi, ma sono meglio dei nostri...

qui più andiamo avanti a dire che abbiamo la rosa più forte di tutte, tranne che della Juve e alla pari del Napoli, 
più non capiamo che la nostra rosa è composta da gente scarsa...

si salvano in pochi, quei pochi che nella Juve farebbero panchina 100%.
Solo Paqueta diverebbe titolare probabilmente...

Gattuso ha le sue colpe, 
ma i giocatori sono scarsi.

Chalanoglu, Suso, Kessie, Biglia, Calabria, Rodriguez, 
è gente che non salta l'uomo manco a pagarla, gente che non sa crossare, gente che non fa mai assist, 
gente che non alza la testa, gente che gioca solo indietro...
ragazzi, noi siamo sterili perché non abbiamo schemi offensivi, ma anche perché siamo scarsi e dei difensori normali annullano i nostri che dovrebbero arrivare a servire Piatek...


----------



## Manue (1 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> No no hai ragione tu... sei la bibbia del calcio.. e non solo probabilmente



Buona vita.


----------



## sipno (1 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Esatto,
> sono scarsi, ma sono meglio dei nostri...
> 
> qui più andiamo avanti a dire che abbiamo la rosa più forte di tutte, tranne che della Juve e alla pari del Napoli,
> ...



Dal vangelo secondo Manue dimentichi di aggiungere


----------



## Manue (1 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Dal vangelo secondo Manue dimentichi di aggiungere



Lascia perdere, 
non serve litigare su un forum dietro una tastiera...

se è quello che vuoi fare, cercatene un altro, altrimenti scriviamoci in privato e ti do il mio numero di telefono, 
ne parliamo li e ne parliamo di persona.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Aprile 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Siamo da 6 anni fuori dalla Cl.
> Abbiamo un allenatore senza esperienza che si trova a guidare una squadra che vale quarto o quinto posto.
> Vogliamo che arrivi quarto e nonostante tutto che giochi bene.
> Vogliamo fare le nozze con i fichi secchi.



Esatto! Qua il problema principale resta nella costruzione della squadra, piena di gente strapagata e inutile come Reina, A. Donnarumma, Bertolacci, Strinic, Montolivo, Mauri, Borini, ect e con grandi carenze o senza varianti in ruoli importanti tra centrocampo e attacco, ecco il vero squilibrio di questo Milan e cosi diventa molto difficile sia per Gattuso o per Guardiola.


----------



## sipno (1 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere,
> non serve litigare su un forum dietro una tastiera...
> 
> se è quello che vuoi fare, cercatene un altro, altrimenti scriviamoci in privato e ti do il mio numero di telefono,
> ne parliamo li e ne parliamo di persona.



Ma quale litigare, prendila a ridere invece. Che perlmaloso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma se nemmeno Higuain è riuscito a risollevare l'attacco del Milan? Pure Piatek ora sta vivendo un periodo di magra! Uno che butta 3 gol in mezza occasione!
> 
> E parli di avere un certo tipo di giocatore? Ma mi fermate a pensare che probabilmente, il modo di giocare che abbiamo ci castra terribilmente? Che manda in tilt determinati giocatori?
> 
> ...



ma chi difende gattuso? a te l'odio per gattuso ti annebbia il cervello  io ho detto che se perisic è una pippa ad avercele pippe cosi, ci siamo lamentati della mancanza di un esterno tutta fascia che segna come una seconda punta, mbe perisic questo è, se vuoi negare pure i numeri negali cosa ti devo dire


----------



## PM3 (1 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Gattuso allenatore non è lo stesso che vedevi nel campo. Ma dico lo sentivi a Dicembre? Miserie miserie miserie.. Sfiduciato, mollo, metteva paura ai suoi tifosi e giocatori.. Poi sono arrivati dei risultati, un po' sculati e si è caricato.
> Ma me lo vuoi chiamare uno che non molla? Non scherziamo? E' un budino.
> La sua forza in campo sono arrivato a credere che erano i suoi compagni.



sipno come fai a dire certe assurdità lo sai solo tu.


----------



## sipno (1 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> sipno come fai a dire certe assurdità lo sai solo tu.



Per me non è una assurdità.


----------



## sipno (1 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma chi difende gattuso? a te l'odio per gattuso ti annebbia il cervello  io ho detto che se perisic è una pippa ad avercele pippe cosi, ci siamo lamentati della mancanza di un esterno tutta fascia che segna come una seconda punta, mbe perisic questo è, se vuoi negare pure i numeri negali cosa ti devo dire



L'attuale perisic ha numeri inferiori a Suso. Quindi evitiamo.

Oggi Perisic non è superiore a Suso.

Poi ripeto, vorrei vederlo qui al milan... In crisi nera a non segnare mezzo gol...

Facile parlare quando un mister ti rende sterile pure il miglior bomber di serie A


----------



## leviatano (1 Aprile 2019)

Arrivare al 4 posto e poi saluti a tutti, comprare quello che oggettivamente serve e cambiare allenatore.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> L'attuale perisic ha numeri inferiori a Suso. Quindi evitiamo.
> 
> Oggi Perisic non è superiore a Suso.
> 
> ...



ovviamente consideri solo l'unica annata che ti conviene  il perisic di quest'anno che voleva andar via ed è stato tenuto controvoglia nonostante questo ha segnato un gol in meno al mitico suso


----------



## sipno (1 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ovviamente consideri solo l'unica annata che ti conviene  il perisic di quest'anno che voleva andar via ed è stato tenuto controvoglia nonostante questo ha segnato un gol in meno al mitico suso



Io parlo del Perisic che vedo... Oggi non è superiore a Suso.

1 gol in meno e 4 assist in meno giocando in una squadra con un vero mister che gioca a calcio a differenza del milan catenacciaro che fa pressing con 3 giocaptori. 

Ti riprenderesti Higuain o ti tieni Piatek? Rispondi?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io parlo del Perisic che vedo... Oggi non è superiore a Suso.
> 
> 1 gol in meno e 4 assist in meno giocando in una squadra con un vero mister che gioca a calcio a differenza del milan catenacciaro che fa pressing con 3 giocaptori.
> 
> Ti riprenderesti Higuain o ti tieni Piatek? Rispondi?



cosa c'entra higuain, piatek ? ma cosa dici? i tuoi sono vaneggiamenti  perisic nel corso della sua carriera ha avuto un rendimento superiore a suso e questo è un dato di fatto che ti piaccia o no


----------



## James Watson (2 Aprile 2019)

Il problema di Suso non è tanto l'essere scarso o meno. Il problema di suso è che gioca ai suoi livelli massimi al massimo per 2 mesi, poi scompare dal campo. Possiamo disquisire per due mesi sul perché succede questo, ma la domanda è un'altra: in questa situazione, il milan può considerare un elemento che ha questa "s"continuità di rendimento come elemento imprescindibile?


----------



## sipno (2 Aprile 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Il problema di Suso non è tanto l'essere scarso o meno. Il problema di suso è che gioca ai suoi livelli massimi al massimo per 2 mesi, poi scompare dal campo. Possiamo disquisire per due mesi sul perché succede questo, ma la domanda è un'altra: in questa situazione, il milan può considerare un elemento che ha questa "s"continuità di rendimento come elemento imprescindibile?



Non ne sono convinto.
Suso ha smesso di fare bene quando Gattuso ha definitivamente messo la squadra a fare catenaccio.
Quando suso giocava più Alto (seppur a 30 mt dalla porta) tirava spesso e faceva tanti assist... Ora gioca a 50/60 mt e per lui è impossibile visto che non è di certo un contropiedista.

Non è l'ala giusta per fare il gioco di Gattuso.

Oggi Castillejo è sicuramente più utile.

Ma in un milan offensivo che aggredisce l'avversario, Suso è il top che abbiamo.


C'è da dire che è stato anche stuprato da Gattuso che doveva dargli più riposo visto che non possiede un fisico in grado di giocare tutte quelle partite di fila.

Ma si sa che Gattuso vede solo 13 giocatori


Inoltre con Cal e Suso saremmo perfetti per il 4321, ma gattuso esige le ali per difendere e non per offendere, vedi te come siamo combinati. Ovvio che Suso se lo metti a difendere rende ancora meno


----------



## James Watson (2 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Non ne sono convinto.
> Suso ha smesso di fare bene quando Gattuso ha definitivamente messo la squadra a fare catenaccio.
> Quando suso giocava più Alto (seppur a 30 mt dalla porta) tirava spesso e faceva tanti assist... Ora gioca a 50/60 mt e per lui è impossibile visto che non è di certo un contropiedista.
> 
> ...



E' un problema che origina dalla nostra incapacità di corsa. Non è un caso che sia Gattuso che anche Pirlo in separata sede, abbiano fatto intendere in più occasioni che non abbiamo una squadra in grado di fare pressing alto per tutta la stagione. 
Tu chiudi il tuo post dicendo: mi sa che gattuso vede solo 13 giocatori. Forse in realtà abbiamo solo 13 giocatori "presentabili" e questo, inevitabilmente, si riflette su tutto il resto.
Tra l'altro il problema di suso non è solo di quest'anno, è sempre stato un giocatore discontinuo nel rendimento, e questo è il suo grosso limite, perché se stessimo parlando di uno che ti fa un anno intero ai suoi massimi livelli..... non giocherebbe per più di un paio di anni nel milan.


----------



## Kdkobain (2 Aprile 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> E' un problema che origina dalla nostra incapacità di corsa. Non è un caso che sia Gattuso che anche Pirlo in separata sede, abbiano fatto intendere in più occasioni che non abbiamo una squadra in grado di fare pressing alto per tutta la stagione.
> Tu chiudi il tuo post dicendo: mi sa che gattuso vede solo 13 giocatori. Forse in realtà abbiamo solo 13 giocatori "presentabili" e questo, inevitabilmente, si riflette su tutto il resto.
> Tra l'altro il problema di suso non è solo di quest'anno, è sempre stato un giocatore discontinuo nel rendimento, e questo è il suo grosso limite, perché se stessimo parlando di uno che ti fa un anno intero ai suoi massimi livelli..... non giocherebbe per più di un paio di anni nel milan.



perfetto ! 

Uno dei grossi limiti del Milan è proprio la rosa estramamente carente in alternative, sopratutto a centrocampo.  
13 giocatori no, ma non più di 15. Tolti gli undici titolari aggiungerei Biglia, Conti , Cutrone , Zapata e Castillejo. (facendo notare che molti di questi hanno saltato gran parte della stagione per infortunio).


----------



## sipno (2 Aprile 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> E' un problema che origina dalla nostra incapacità di corsa. Non è un caso che sia Gattuso che anche Pirlo in separata sede, abbiano fatto intendere in più occasioni che non abbiamo una squadra in grado di fare pressing alto per tutta la stagione.
> Tu chiudi il tuo post dicendo: mi sa che gattuso vede solo 13 giocatori. Forse in realtà abbiamo solo 13 giocatori "presentabili" e questo, inevitabilmente, si riflette su tutto il resto.
> Tra l'altro il problema di suso non è solo di quest'anno, è sempre stato un giocatore discontinuo nel rendimento, e questo è il suo grosso limite, perché se stessimo parlando di uno che ti fa un anno intero ai suoi massimi livelli..... non giocherebbe per più di un paio di anni nel milan.



Non è vero guarda.... COntro il napoli in coppa italia abbiamo giocato decimati eppure abbiamo vinto.

Durante l'anno i vari Castillejo (che solo ora trova un utilizzo maggiore), Laxalt, Borini, Mauri potevano avere molto più spazio, invece fino ad un mese fa li vedevi sporadicamene a 10 minuti dal termine della gara.

Poi non condivido nemmeno le nostre capacità di corsa... Io vedo invece una squadra che si sfianca di più a giocare arroccata in difesa, o meglio, vedo un dispendio maggiore di energie da parte degli attaccanti che hanno più metri da fare.

Certo, per giocare in avanti serve gioco! E se non ce l'hai e fai come contro l'inter e mi giochi con l'attacco alto e la difesa bassa è palese che cadi a terra.

Gattuso dice un mucchio di ********* per pararsi il culo ed il suo amico Pirlo lo difende... Come lo difendono tutti i giornali che parlano di Miracolo di Gattuso, di un gattuso che brucia le tappe, di Fenomeno Gattuso.

E' un beniamino e nessuno lo tocca... Anzi, ad alcuni fa anche comodo che al Milan alleni lui... Dopotutto io da Milanista lo vorrei sulla panchina dell'inter o del Napoli...


----------



## James Watson (2 Aprile 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> perfetto !
> 
> Uno dei grossi limiti del Milan è proprio la rosa estramamente carente in alternative, sopratutto a centrocampo.
> 13 giocatori no, ma non più di 15. Tolti gli undici titolari aggiungerei Biglia, Conti , Cutrone , Zapata e Castillejo. (facendo notare che molti di questi hanno saltato gran parte della stagione per infortunio).



Sono d'accordo e mi soffermo un po' su ognuno di questi che hai citato:
Biglia: un giocatore che non fa certamente della corsa la sua caratteristica migliore, ha saltato buona parte della stagione per un problema serio a livello muscolare, non è ancora recuperato al 100%
Conti: forse quello con più potenziale tra quelli da te citati: sappiamo benissimo che va gestito delicatamente visto il gravissimo infortunio che gli ha fatto saltare una stagione intera. Non a caso dal suo rientro si è già fatto male due volte (guai muscolari), ci vuole pazienza, perché rischiamo di ritrovarci con un potenziale titolare, ma fatto di cristallo.
Cutrone: in un milan top può essere una buona riserva, non credo molto di più.
Zapata: giocatore che ha nella testa il suo più grosso limite, quando è concentrato può essere un ottimo centrale, è veloce, forte fisicamente e in coppia con romagnoli può fare bene. Ma ha dei cali di attenzione che lo limitano, magari ti fa la partita perfetta ma poi la boiata è sempre dietro l'angolo.
Castillejo: onestamente credo che abbia giocato troppo poco per poterlo valutare complessivamente.

Questi siamo. Non si scappa da qui.


----------



## James Watson (2 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Non è vero guarda.... COntro il napoli in coppa italia abbiamo giocato decimati eppure abbiamo vinto.
> 
> Durante l'anno i vari Castillejo (che solo ora trova un utilizzo maggiore), Laxalt, Borini, Mauri potevano avere molto più spazio, invece fino ad un mese fa li vedevi sporadicamene a 10 minuti dal termine della gara.



Abbiamo vinto una partita. Giocando anche molto bene (infatti lì mi esaltai), ma una stagione è fatta da 50 partite se metti insieme campionato e coppa. Quante partita abbiamo giocato a quel livello? forse una decina. Troppo poco. Interpreti e allenatore sono gli stessi. E' evidente che il problema sta anche da un'altra parte.

Sulla spazio dato ad altri. Io sono il primo a volerli vedere giocare tutti. Ma vogliamo parlare delle prime prestazioni di Laxalt? fino all'assist dato a Piatek tutti qui dentro ne parlavano come di una sciagura, chiedendosi dove fosse finito quello del Genoa. 
Borini poi? io lo apprezzo anche ma qui dentro appena si alza per scaldarsi partono gli improperi. 
Su Mauri evito, perché vorrei capire perché se gente come belotti e immobile o anche Chiesa deve essere classificata come "pippa immonda" poi si debba chiedere spazio per uno come mauri.
(naturalmente parlo in generale, non mi riferisco a te nel particolare).


----------



## sipno (2 Aprile 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo e mi soffermo un po' su ognuno di questi che hai citato:
> Biglia: un giocatore che non fa certamente della corsa la sua caratteristica migliore, ha saltato buona parte della stagione per un problema serio a livello muscolare, non è ancora recuperato al 100%
> Conti: forse quello con più potenziale tra quelli da te citati: sappiamo benissimo che va gestito delicatamente visto il gravissimo infortunio che gli ha fatto saltare una stagione intera. Non a caso dal suo rientro si è già fatto male due volte (guai muscolari), ci vuole pazienza, perché rischiamo di ritrovarci con un potenziale titolare, ma fatto di cristallo.
> Cutrone: in un milan top può essere una buona riserva, non credo molto di più.
> ...



Mauri nemmeno lo contate... Solo perchè Gattuso non lo ha mai usato.. Ma per far rifiatare ogni tanto qualcuno ci poteva stare.


Ma poi dimenticate una cosa che fanno tutte, Juve compresa che ha praticamente 3 squadre.... I GIOVANI????

Gattuso non si è mai rivolto alla primavere... Ed evitate di dire che è scarsa... Sta facendo un pessimo campionato ma i ragazzi buoni li tiri fuori semrpe.... Ma Gattuso non sostituirà mai Kessie, Baka o Paq... Come ho fatto notare, non ha nemmeno mai proposto mauri, che poteva benissimo giocare ogni tanto.

Montolivo per me, visto che lo stavamo pagando poteva giocare, ma Gattuso ha voluto fare il grosso... Ma non è colpa della rosa, ma colpa sua!

E' lui che non vuole più di 13 giocatori.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Mauri nemmeno lo contate... Solo perchè Gattuso non lo ha mai usato.. Ma per far rifiatare ogni tanto qualcuno ci poteva stare.
> 
> 
> Ma poi dimenticate una cosa che fanno tutte, Juve compresa che ha praticamente 3 squadre.... I GIOVANI????
> ...



Sei chiaramente in malafede, se ci venissero accostati allenatori dalla bassa morale,giurerei tu sia uno dei loro parenti. 

Mauri? Per dio, sono passati anni, allenatori e 3 dirigenze da quando abbiamo preso Mauri e caso strano questo qui quando ha messo piede in campo ha sempre fatto ridere i polli. E a me Mauri al Parma piaceva un sacco e fui contento quando lo acquistammo. Però a quanto pare l'unico idiota che non lo mette in campo è Gattuso. Inzaghi, Brocchi, Mihajlovic e Montella invece erano dei geni della panchina a detta tua e Mauri in campo non si vedeva lo stesso, nonostante avessimo un centrocampo ben più penoso di quello di quest'anno. 

Montolivo pare l'ha messo fuori Gattuso quando è chiaramente una scelta della società. E anche se fosse, Montolivo si è comportato come un omuncolo è giusto che sia fuori rosa. 
E anzi mi fa ribrezzo che pur di gettare letame sul nostro allenatore, una bandiera e uno che ha sputato sangue per la maglia(e lo fa ancora oggi e se lo mettete in dubbio siete degli infami) per difendere uno che per farsi bello sui giornali si è venduto lo spogliatoio.


----------



## sipno (2 Aprile 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Abbiamo vinto una partita. Giocando anche molto bene (infatti lì mi esaltai), ma una stagione è fatta da 50 partite se metti insieme campionato e coppa. Quante partita abbiamo giocato a quel livello? forse una decina. Troppo poco. Interpreti e allenatore sono gli stessi. E' evidente che il problema sta anche da un'altra parte.
> 
> Sulla spazio dato ad altri. Io sono il primo a volerli vedere giocare tutti. Ma vogliamo parlare delle prime prestazioni di Laxalt? fino all'assist dato a Piatek tutti qui dentro ne parlavano come di una sciagura, chiedendosi dove fosse finito quello del Genoa.
> Borini poi? io lo apprezzo anche ma qui dentro appena si alza per scaldarsi partono gli improperi.
> ...



Non parlo di giocare bene. Fu un caso perchè il milan di Gattuso gioca male, sempre.
Ma parlo di gente che può far rifiatare gli altri.

Vorrei ricordarti che Baka inizialmente giocava da cani, ma aveva scarsissima fiducia, poi per forza di cose si è trovato titolare ed ha iniziato a giocare bene.

Se gattuso avesse dimostrato a tutti di dare opportunità e considerarli maggiormente, avrebbero fatto prestazioni migliori.

Purtroppo quando hai uno che non ti vede, o giochi scazzato oppure quando entri vuoi strafare e stecchi...


----------



## Kdkobain (2 Aprile 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo e mi soffermo un po' su ognuno di questi che hai citato:
> Biglia: un giocatore che non fa certamente della corsa la sua caratteristica migliore, ha saltato buona parte della stagione per un problema serio a livello muscolare, non è ancora recuperato al 100%
> Conti: forse quello con più potenziale tra quelli da te citati: sappiamo benissimo che va gestito delicatamente visto il gravissimo infortunio che gli ha fatto saltare una stagione intera. Non a caso dal suo rientro si è già fatto male due volte (guai muscolari), ci vuole pazienza, perché rischiamo di ritrovarci con un potenziale titolare, ma fatto di cristallo.
> Cutrone: in un milan top può essere una buona riserva, non credo molto di più.
> ...



Esatto, non ho citato Mauri perchè lo ritengo inadatto a certi livelli anche a causa del limitato fisico, e Bertolacci , che ha dimostrato di avere la tenuta fisica di un budino anche perchè chiaramente considera già conclusa la sua esperienza al Milan. 

Considero perfetta la tua analisi sulle caratteristiche dei giocatori  in generale mi sembra corretto dire che la mancanza di alternative a centrocampo è stata anche la causa degli infortuni di Biglia e Boneventura che non hanno avuto la possibilità di una terapia conservativa per curare i loro storici problemi. Speriamo che il prossimo anno con tre uscite sicure a centrocampo riusciremo ad avere una rosa più ampia e migliorata.


----------



## sipno (2 Aprile 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sei chiaramente in malafede, se ci venissero accostati allenatori dalla bassa morale,giurerei tu sia uno dei loro parenti.
> 
> Mauri? Per dio, sono passati anni, allenatori e 3 dirigenze da quando abbiamo preso Mauri e caso strano questo qui quando ha messo piede in campo ha sempre fatto ridere i polli. E a me Mauri al Parma piaceva un sacco e fui contento quando lo acquistammo. Però a quanto pare l'unico idiota che non lo mette in campo è Gattuso. Inzaghi, Brocchi, Mihajlovic e Montella invece erano dei geni della panchina a detta tua e Mauri in campo non si vedeva lo stesso, nonostante avessimo un centrocampo ben più penoso di quello di quest'anno.
> 
> ...



Evito di risponderti perchè sono un signore.

Ma per caso hai dei miei post dove sostengo quello che tu mi accusi? No, quindi evita.

Addio.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Evito di risponderti perchè sono un signore.
> 
> Ma per caso hai dei miei post dove sostengo quello che tu mi accusi? No, quindi evita.
> 
> Addio.



Sono un po' più sopra e in tutta questa discussione ,se ti rimangi le parole è un tuo problema.

Il solo mettere in mezzo Mauri e quell'ameba di Montolivo, oltre al sostenere che Suso sia un buon giocatore, per spalare melma sul mister ti qualifica. Co argomentazioni degne di un bambino delle elementari tra l'altro. 

Adesso non sai come ribattere e ti metti in trincea facendo l'offeso, quando di offese personali rivolte a te non ne ho scritte.

Addio e fatti qualche pippa in più, altrimenti l'odio per Gattuso ti farà schiattare.


----------



## Masanijey (2 Aprile 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sei chiaramente in malafede, se ci venissero accostati allenatori dalla bassa morale,giurerei tu sia uno dei loro parenti.
> 
> Mauri? Per dio, sono passati anni, allenatori e 3 dirigenze da quando abbiamo preso Mauri e caso strano questo qui quando ha messo piede in campo ha sempre fatto ridere i polli. E a me Mauri al Parma piaceva un sacco e fui contento quando lo acquistammo. Però a quanto pare l'unico idiota che non lo mette in campo è Gattuso. Inzaghi, Brocchi, Mihajlovic e Montella invece erano dei geni della panchina a detta tua e Mauri in campo non si vedeva lo stesso, nonostante avessimo un centrocampo ben più penoso di quello di quest'anno.
> 
> ...



Lascia stare, è inutile anche rispondere. Quest'anno è un incubo e veramente non mi spiego come una tifoseria che arriva da 5 anni di mer.da, sia riuscita a buttare fuori il peggio di sè, proprio quest'anno che siamo finalmente in corsa.
Avrei voluto vedere con un altro allenatore che gioco spumeggiante e vittorioso avremmo avuto oggi!
Poi la prova del delirio è data dal fatto che in un altro topic, quello del cambio tattico previsto per stasera, gli stessi che rompono l'anima col gioco offensivo da mesi, hanno criticato ora il cambio modulo perchè così "non si riesce a difendere più bassi".
Addirittura devo sentire che Gattuso non toglierà mai Paquetà, Baka e Kessie per un primavera.
Assurdo veramente!


----------



## James Watson (2 Aprile 2019)

Nella mia analisi ho volutamente escluso Caldara, oggetto del mistero


----------



## James Watson (2 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Mauri nemmeno lo contate... Solo perchè Gattuso non lo ha mai usato.. Ma per far rifiatare ogni tanto qualcuno ci poteva stare.
> 
> 
> Ma poi dimenticate una cosa che fanno tutte, Juve compresa che ha praticamente 3 squadre.... I GIOVANI????
> ...



Quali sarebbero i "giovani della primavera" che la juve fa giocare? al di là di qualche comparsata sporadica a risultati acquisiti?

Gattuso non fa giocare i giovani? non mi sembra proprio che non abbia mai dato spazio a Cutrone, per esempio, anche quando piatek pareva una macchina inarrestabile, la sua mezz'ora la faceva in ogni gara. Hai detto tu che la juve ha tre squadre. Noi ti abbiamo appena detto che abbiamo solo 13 giocatori (per la maggior parte poi, guarda caso sono tutti giovani). Per ciò delle due l'una: o ci stai dando ragione usando altre parole per dire la stessa cosa, oppure non sai più a cosa attaccarti..


----------



## sipno (2 Aprile 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Lascia stare, è inutile anche rispondere. Quest'anno è un incubo e veramente non mi spiego come una tifoseria che arriva da 5 anni di mer.da, sia riuscita a buttare fuori il peggio di sè, proprio quest'anno che siamo finalmente in corsa.
> Avrei voluto vedere con un altro allenatore che gioco spumeggiante e vittorioso avremmo avuto oggi!
> Poi la prova del delirio è data dal fatto che in un altro topic, quello del cambio tattico previsto per stasera, gli stessi che rompono l'anima col gioco offensivo da mesi, hanno criticato ora il cambio modulo perchè così "non si riesce a difendere più bassi".
> Addirittura devo sentire che Gattuso non toglierà mai Paquetà, Baka e Kessie per un primavera.
> Assurdo veramente!



Se invece di fare sto casino leggessi meglio le motivazioni che si danno, capiresti qualcosa.

E' tutto spiegato, ma ti piace nascondere le cose realmente dette.


----------



## tonilovin93 (2 Aprile 2019)

Dobbiamo vincerla e mette Calabria al posto di Abate. Ma la colpa mica è di Gattuso, é nostra!
Poverro pikkolo ancielo gassuto


----------



## tonilovin93 (20 Aprile 2019)

Scusate se riuppo questo thread, ma è un capolavoro

Il miracolo di Gattuso, prendete e mangiatene tutti


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Scusate se riuppo questo thread, ma è un capolavoro
> 
> Il miracolo di Gattuso, prendete e mangiatene tutti


I danni dell'alcolismo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

colpa nostra che non lo andiamo a prendere sotto casa per unabella ripassata.

questo lo fa apposta dai ormai è chiaro


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

E' vero è colpa mia se abbiamo fatto 1 vittoria in 2 mesi, chiedo scusa a tutto il forum.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Aprile 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Scusate se riuppo questo thread, ma è un capolavoro
> 
> Il miracolo di Gattuso, prendete e mangiatene tutti



Dai su... I Gattusers - quelli che non si sono estinti - se non altro hanno la decenza di non farsi più vedere...


----------



## tonilovin93 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Dai su... I Gattusers - quelli che non si sono estinti - se non altro hanno la decenza di non farsi più vedere...



Sei sicuro? Li sto aspettando al varco


----------



## Davide L (20 Aprile 2019)

E' finita, la corsa Champions è terminata.
A Torino e a Firenze non arriveranno punti, e dovremo cercare la tripla contro Spal, Frosinone e Bologna, troppo per questo gruppo.
Siamo scoppiati, senza gioco, fermi.
Oggi il Parma sembrava il Real Madrid, ci siamo fatti ******* all'ultimo.
Aspettiamo la fine della stagione, poi iniziamo la Rivoluzione.
Progetto tecnico fallito, deve iniziare il Vero Progetto di Elliott attorno a questa nuova dirigenza e a Paquetà e Piatek.
Via tutti gli obbrobri, a partire da Kessie.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Aprile 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro? Li sto aspettando al varco



Beh... Effettivamente, dopo ogni vittoria, qualche fanboy di gattuso viene fuori a fare il professore, come le lumache dopo la pioggia...

Non oso pensare cosa succederebbe se arrivassimo quarti... Tornerebbero ad ammorbarci con "il miracolo sportivo" 

Detto questo speriamo di arrivarci quarti NONOSTANTE GATTUSO e che venga cacciato nell'ora successiva al termine dell'ultima partita!


----------



## tonilovin93 (20 Aprile 2019)

Davide L ha scritto:


> E' finita, la corsa Champions è terminata.
> A Torino e a Firenze non arriveranno punti, e dovremo cercare la tripla contro Spal, Frosinone e Bologna, troppo per questo gruppo.
> Siamo scoppiati, senza gioco, fermi.
> Oggi il Parma sembrava il Real Madrid, ci siamo fatti ******* all'ultimo.
> ...



Quoto ogni singola parola, colpa nostra


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

I deliri dei gattusiani non hanno fine..., povero milan


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro? Li sto aspettando al varco



Basta guardare un video di Pellegatti sul suo canale, difende Gattuso a spada tratta. QUeste persone, specie di una certa età, non riescono a scindere il giocatore dall'allenatore, lo difenderanno anche se le perdessimo tutte.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Aprile 2019)

Chiedo scusa non ho fatti abbastanza per il Milan. Il pareggio di oggi è tutta colpa mia, mi associo a [MENTION=1470]Lorenzo[/MENTION]89


----------



## vannu994 (20 Aprile 2019)

Dal derby ho scritto poco e niente in questo gruppo, perché per quest’anno per la prima volta mi è passata la voglia di seguire il Milan e di conseguenza la serie A. Non voglio fare quello del “io l’avevo detto” perché sono discorsi inutili che non portano a niente. Non voloveo Gattuso allenatore dal principio, speravo non gli rinnovassero il contratto, speravo che Elliot avesse le palle di non tenerlo come guida tecnica. Però ho sempre accettato il suo ruolo e quindi tiferò per il Milan fino alla fine della stagione. Però vorrei precisare che è la prima volta da quando Tifo Milan che in un intero campionato non mi sono mai divertito a guardare la mia squadra, tolte forse 2 o 3 partite. Ogni partita una sofferenza, ogni intervista come se fosse morto il papa, mai un po’ di gioco che mi facesse un minimo emozionare. Sono arrivato addirittura a pensare che a volte vedevamo un calcio migliore con Inzaghi. 
Gattuso purtroppo, per quanto lo stimi è riuscito a togliermi la voglia di guardare la mia squadra. Fino a fine stagione eviterò di guardarlo perché per me è quasi una sofferenza ormai. Continuando a sperare nel Miracoloper demeriti altrui...


----------



## sunburn (20 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E' vero è colpa mia se abbiamo fatto 1 vittoria in 2 mesi, chiedo scusa a tutto il forum.



Ti perdoniamo solo se ci fai fare 6 vittorie più due in coppa italia nel prossimo mese e mezzo. Vanno bene anche 6 vittorie più 2 pareggi in coppata Italia per 0 0 al 120esimo e vittoria ai rigori. Vedi tu come organizzarti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ti perdoniamo solo se ci fai fare 6 vittorie più due in coppa italia nel prossimo mese e mezzo. Vanno bene anche 6 vittorie più 2 pareggi in coppata Italia per 0 0 al 120esimo e vittoria ai rigori. Vedi tu come organizzarti.


----------



## tonilovin93 (23 Aprile 2019)

Scusateci milanisti del mondo se siamo andati a cena con Mendes nel periodo cruciale della stagione e non faccio nulla per nasconderlo, anzi, confermo l incontro.
Colpa nostra


----------



## tonilovin93 (24 Aprile 2019)

Scusate raga, ma la rosa della Lazio è troppo forte, mica possiamo competere con Luiz Felipe e romulo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Aprile 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Scusate raga, ma la rosa della Lazio è troppo forte, mica possiamo competere con Luiz Felipe e romulo



Sei ingiusto... Loro hanno anche Parolo, Bastos e Acerbi!!!

Vuoi mettere?

Comunque un tiro in porta in 93 minuti, è colpa nostra, mica di gattuso...


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahah. Più leggo il titolo di questo topic più rido


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Sei ingiusto... Loro hanno anche Parolo, Bastos e Acerbi!!!
> 
> Vuoi mettere?
> 
> Comunque un tiro in porta in 93 minuti, è colpa nostra, mica di gattuso...



In realtà 1 tiro in 180 minuti, all'andata non facemmo un tiro in porta e, anche all'Olimpico, il nostro miglior giocatore fu il portiere.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Aprile 2019)

Conosco gente che allena squadre giovanili dopo il lavoro che dà le paghe a sto ritardato.


----------



## tonilovin93 (24 Aprile 2019)

Eppure credevo che con il 3-6-1 sarebbero cambiate un po' di cose..


----------



## Solo (24 Aprile 2019)

Chiudiamo 'sto topic dai...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Chiudiamo 'sto topic dai...



No no, deve rimanere come monito per certa gente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Ormai sto topic sta diventando una barzelletta.


----------

